# 2knees: a challenge



## powbmps (Oct 12, 2008)

2knees,

I see your workbench and raise you one rock :razz:. 

With the speed you need to carry you'll launch right over the rock.  Time to sack up.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 12, 2008)

lol, you're sick.  so did you land that beast or what?


----------



## powbmps (Oct 12, 2008)

Hell no. It seemed like a good idea right up until I leaned the board against the rock. I'd probably miss the ramp entirely.


----------



## severine (Oct 13, 2008)

Love the little one trying to ride the scooter up, though.


----------

